# Settling Honey



## psnolte (Sep 4, 2011)

Did you check the moisture content? Milky coloration could be a sign of fermentation.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Fermentation that I've seen has bubbles on the top, still tasted fine. 

Sounds like it is crystalizing?

If that's the case letting it sit will just crystalize more (to a point). I heat the honey just over 100 degrees in my truck on a sunny day to return it back to liquid. And still consider it raw. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?247419-Is-118-degree-F-honey-still-quot-raw-quot


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

most honey will granulate and speed varies depending on source. just place in hot water.


----------



## BoonROTO (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't believe it is fermentation as all the honey was capped before it was extracted. Maybe it is granulating? I will try the placing in hot water thing on a few jars.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

just for reference honey does not settle. foreign parts will rise to the top. wax, bee parts etc.


----------



## BoonROTO (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, something is "settling" at the bottom, like I described earlier it is a milky like substance. I have seen some other raw honey do this from some other beekeepers.


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

The two basic types of sugar that comprise the honey will crystalize at different rates and will appear separated from each other when given sufficient time.

Steve


----------



## BoonROTO (Apr 24, 2014)

Boom thats the type of answer I was looking for, thanks Steve. Not that I am not greatful for the other responses.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

when honey granulates it sometimes has a liquid on top. different varieties react different. the granulation just started at the bottom.


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Did you extract the honey the day you pulled it ? If it sat around for a few days a female SHB could have laid and larvae could have been in a few cells causing some early on fermentation.
Oil field vessels the BS&W sink in oil but in honey all the stuff will rise to the top. Crystals start in bottom normally especially if its on a tabletop or cabinet top or boxed in pasteboard. Insulating the bottom part causing the crystals to form.
Thicker in bottom like you say is crystals making it lighter in color also.


----------

